# Frozen dinner rolls question



## giggler (Jan 1, 2009)

I am looking for "soft" dinner rolls..

frozen would be best for me..

any tips on brand or style, hopefully widely available at any grocer?

I'm thinking like a "yeast roll" like we used to get in high school..

Maybe Pillsbury? but the last ones I bought were more like flakey biscuits with that wierd fake popcorn butter taste!

Thanks, Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 1, 2009)

I don't remember the brand, I want to say it's Rhodes, I'm so sorry, but, in the frozen section at my Brookshires, there are some that are arranged in a tin plate that you can put in the oven and they bake on that. They were good. Light too.

when do you need to know? I'm about to go to the store, I can look.


----------



## Constance (Jan 1, 2009)

We like the Pillsbury frozen dinner rolls, but the Rhodes dinner rolls are excellent. Last time I got them, you had to let them rise before baking, so they tasted really fresh.


----------



## giggler (Jan 1, 2009)

No hurry!

I cook for two, so frozen is nice because I can just cook 3 or 4 at a time..

Soft, because my dear SO had A Lot of teeth work this year, some I'm trying to cook "soft"..

for TX Girl, I shop at HEB, so should have much the same as Brookshire Grocery.

I used to buy like 1/2 baked rolls in the bread isle, cook some freeze the rest.

but last few times the top was too hard.

Perhaps my New Years resolution should be..Learn to Bake!

Thanks, Eric.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 1, 2009)

The ones that I bought the last time are Sister schuberts.  They are yeast and you have to let them rise, don't remember how long, but, I baked them the same day. I also saw them at Walmart, so, you may have a good chance on HEB. The other ones that I have bought were just the parkerhouse rolls in a bag, any brand, I have even bought the food club brand. Crisp top and moist inside.


----------



## PattY1 (Jan 1, 2009)

I can't remember the brand, but Food Lion has yeast rolls in a tin(wrapped in plastic) in the frozen section. They are good. They don't have to rise.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 2, 2009)

Rhodes is the only frozen brand I've ever used and they are very, very good.


----------

